# Seeking macro human partners



## Macrofurry_Writer (Sep 11, 2017)

I know this is a weird place but seeing some humans on this site, figured it is worth a shot.

I am seeking a story focused roleplay scenario where my partner is a human. Gender doesn't matter to me a bit. Preferably I would like them to start off macro but if not then no big deal in that case my characters could give them the experience of being a macro (provided that the human isn't already a sizeshifter. If they are then awesome!)

If interested, please reply or if you have a Discord then send a request to JakeLong-BowserMGTTFan#2033


----------



## Macrofurry_Writer (Sep 23, 2017)

Still trying to find interested partners


----------

